# Firefox : saisie semi-automatique



## zhongguodude (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Savez vous comment se débarasser ou au moins effacer le contenu de la saisie semi automatique sur fire fox?

Mon firefox est à jour et je suis sur snow leopard.


Merci,


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de Firefox, navigateur internet. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Romaric. (19 Septembre 2011)

http://support.mozilla.com/fr/kb/auto-completion-formulaires ?


----------



## zhongguodude (19 Septembre 2011)

merci


----------



## Romaric. (19 Septembre 2011)

zhongguodude a dit:


> merci


 Résolu ?


----------



## zhongguodude (19 Septembre 2011)

grave, thx!

Le nombre de forums où ils disent que c'est impossible, gt trop mal lol 

(whew) -> c'est un smiley qui marche que sur skype, mais je l'aime bien XD


----------



## Romaric. (19 Septembre 2011)

Alors, pouvez-vous mettre le sujet en résolu ?
En haut du premier message : Outils de la discussion


----------

